# JLabel zeilenumbruch ? geht das in JDialog?



## Sayo~ (11. Okt 2006)

also mein Problem:

ich hab ein Dialog "ExtraFenster" von JDialog abgeleitet , der Dialog soll sowas wie ne info oder n "About" fenster 
darstellen wo drin steht wer das programm geschrieben hat :meld: 

jetzt is mein problem das wenn ich in den dialog ein JLabel setzte das und ich ihn das JLabel text reinschreibe
und \n verwende für zeilenumbruch das er kein zeilenumbruch ehhh... vollführt  :autsch: 

Fragen dazu:

geht das überhaupt in nem von JDialog abgeleiteten Fensterchen unter Jlabel nen Zeilenumbruch einzufügen ?
wenn ja wie ? 
wenn nein wie kann ichs besser machen ?
oder muss ich das ganz anders angehn ?
kann es daran liegen das ich das an die class weiter gebe beim aufruf und der automatisch die \n weg macht ?
ach was weiß ich :x 
hier noch n bissl Cod wenns interessiert  :lol: :

Der Code zum aufrufen vom Fenster Infos:


```
ExtraFenster EF = new ExtraFenster("Zeile1 mit text\nZeile2 mit text\nwas auch immer\nwas auch immer...");
		        EF.setTitle("Infos");
		        EF.setVisible(true);
```

und hier die ExtraFenster dingens:


```
class ExtraFenster extends JDialog{
		private JLabel m_Label;
		
			public ExtraFenster(String m_text){
				String text= m_text;
				final ExtraFenster mep = this;
				this.setBounds((Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize().width) / 3, (Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize().height) / 3, 300, 200);
				this.setLayout(null);
				this.setModal(true);
				JLabel Label_1 = new JLabel(text);
				Label_1.setBounds(10,10,280,50);
				this.add(Label_1);
				JButton btOK = new JButton("OK");
				btOK.setBounds(115, 120, 60, 30);
				btOK.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){@SuppressWarnings("deprecation")
				public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){mep.setVisible(false);}});
				this.add(btOK);
				this.setResizable(false);
			}
			
	}
```

wär schön wenn mir wer helfen könnte  :bahnhof:


----------



## The_S (11. Okt 2006)

Mit html im JLabel gehts. Die Forensuche hätte auch geholfen  .


----------



## Sayo~ (11. Okt 2006)

hmmm k hab gesucht und sehr sehr viel gefunden 
sry bin bissl unter streß hab vergessen zu suchen  :noe: 
da hab ich ja gegen die heiligen postregeln verstoßen bitte gott vergib mir  :shock: 
btw. ich hab nich gewusst das man html tags in Java verwenden kann , naja muss halt noch lernen :### 


danke :autsch:


----------

